# POF - donor eggs



## sonja (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi,
I am 30 and was diagnosed with P.O.F 3 years ago i have been on and off HRT (cyclo-progynova 2 mg) for 2 years, I have been told that i will need a donor egg, and my dear friend has offered to help me. but do we have to be tested to match or will i be able to use her eggs. Also before i was diag my fsh level were between 40 and 55 will they reduce with the hrt or will this be another thing i have to overcome before treatment?
I am finding it very hard to get info form dr, hosp, web and am becoming seriously anxious and depressed about not having another child our first daughter died during labour due to Peritonitis, and am wanting everything to happen now, i dont want to wait anymore.
many thanks for any help
sonjaxxx


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Sonja,

I am not a nurse but have had donor eggs myself.

As long as your friend is under 36 and you match right for CMV (I don't know what it is though) you should be ok.

Some clinics don't allow known donors and use your donor for someone else and you get the next best match. What does your clinic do?

Good luck Carol


----------



## sonja (Apr 13, 2004)

the hospital will refer me to a private clicic and use my funding only if i have a donor as they have no eggs at all,
this is all new to me and im trying to get the cmv checked but no one is able to help. the hospital seem to be vey negative when ever i phone to speak about my donor thats how i ended up here, but i am getting worried that it will soon be to late (very very anxious)
thanks
sonja


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sonya, keep pushing the clinic. It's easy enough to get a CMV test done and a result within 2 weeks. Ask for some written info to give to your donor to ensure she is happy about the procedures, as you want to ensure she is as happy as possible before you get started.
Sarah


----------

